# recommendations for warm coat, raincoat and boots



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Ellie will be about 14 months when winter hits NYC. I am located by a park and the river. I am concerned about keeping her warm enough without having to keep her coat very long because when it's long, it matts.

I am also looking for a good raincoat.

And....last but not least, last year, when she was only 4 or 5 months old, she completely refused to wear every kind of boot I tried on her. AND - she refused to walk on the ice and on the salt which is put on the ice.

Since she is now close to fully grown, I would like to start early and find coat, raincoat and boot recommendations. She is 12 pounds.

Stores in my area carry a very limited stock and I probably want something better than Petco can offer.

Suggestions appreciated.

Louise


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I got my two coats from FidoFleece. I like the way they go on feet first and velcro closed completely across the back. They keep them very warm, also. I don't have raincoats for them, but I do have these great hooded doggie sweatshirts I got at The Gap. No way will they wear boots, so can't help you there.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

For boots the best thing you can get is doggy pawz. They are like little rubber balloons for the paws. I used them last winter for both Bogart and Brando and they didn't mind them at all. Everyone I've recommended them to last winter tried them and absolutely loved them. I can't say enough about how good these worked.

http://pawzdogboots.com/


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Daniel, I used the Pawz you recommended while we were in the mountains for Tucker. They worked great for that, too!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

They are great foot coverups if you can get them on! I had a heck of a time so gave up. lol

This snowsuit is cheap, quick to put on and take off and has saved me HOURS of anguish over matted, wet hair on both my boys. It's at Pet Edge, probably other places too... http://www.petedge.com/Casual-Canine-Snowsuits-ZA432.pro I couldn't find one for the life of me, that would fit Sammy's body, but a forum member was very generous and kind enough to send me a hardly used Poochtini suit: http://poochtini.com/inc/sdetail/194

Pet Edge also has a lot of rain coats, sweaters and jackets you might like.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm surprised you couldn't get them on...I hope you're talking about your dogs...too small for you lol

My guys were so easy to do. Takes about 2min to do both dogs.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

what size boots worked for you? I'm thinking about ordering them for the winter. Thanks.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Like Marj, I couldn't get doggy paws boots on Benji and Lizzie.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Daniel-while I really like the Pawz, I also had a hard time getting them on. Maybe you could post a video of how you do it? I'd love to see!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I made DD's very thin haired little dog several coats when she went to Wales to live. But she also order some from Muttluks

http://www.muttluks.com/our_products/muttopiacoats.php

My girls don't wear clothes or coats, our weather is to warm with their natural coats.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd love to get some of the Pawz for Murray, but there are no stores within 150 miles of me! Does anyone know of any place to order them online? I didn't see anything other than a place for wholesale inquiries on their website.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

This is where I got mine:
http://www.gollygear.com/pawz.htm

I ordered them online.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks, Sheri! I'll order some.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I don't have a video recorder. Basically I sit down on the floor in front of my guys, I open up the boot with my two hands, while holding the boot open with my forefingers and I simply grab their paws with my other fingers and slip it on using my right hand to push in their paw. That's it. 

Kinda hard to explain really. But it's quick.


----------



## heatherkurt (Sep 1, 2009)

I live in Seattle where we get a lot of rain and temps are in the 40's / 50's this time of year. I bought "Teckelklub" coats for Hudson and Cosmo. The jackets have a waterproof material on the outside with a warm fleece lining on the inside. I looked at several other brands, but found this style easier to slip on. I paid around $52 for mine at a local pet store, but see several online retailers carry them. My guys are on the larger side, and a size 3 fits them perfectly. I also bought cute wool sweaters for each of them, which perhaps are more fashionable than practical, but we get lots of use out of them too (doubled as Halloween costumes this year!). If it gets really cold, I can put the sweater on underneath the jacket for an extra layer of warmth.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

heatherkurt said:


> I live in Seattle where we get a lot of rain and temps are in the 40's / 50's this time of year. I bought "Teckelklub" coats for Hudson and Cosmo. The jackets have a waterproof material on the outside with a warm fleece lining on the inside. I looked at several other brands, but found this style easier to slip on. I paid around $52 for mine at a local pet store, but see several online retailers carry them. My guys are on the larger side, and a size 3 fits them perfectly. .


What great coats.
Living in Wa. it would be nice to have something waterproof and lightweight. 
I'm going to have to add this one to Todd's "wish list" 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Trixie (Oct 9, 2010)

ahahahahahahahaha !!! Yuexin's spam post was the funniest unintentional humor that I've read in a long time. Almost reads like a Saturday Night Live skit.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Darn it! I could have used a good laugh, but I guess it has already been deleted.


----------

